

Ask HN: Any one else missing old gmail emails? - c2

Since the 10,000 contacts is the top story it got me thinking about my GMail inbox and what other strange behavior might be there.<p>I remember getting my GMail account in 2004, but when I go to the "oldest" message in GMail, it is sometime in mid-2005.<p>GMail specifically lists 12678 emails in my inbox, but I have more it isn't showing.<p>If I use the labels I used to use from 2004, I can see emails from 2004, but they don't show up in my inbox.<p>Does anyone else see this? It seems like several hundred emails (potentially thousands) are just lost.
======
bartonfink
My wife can't find about a hundred e-mails in her account either. We haven't
investigated further yet, but they don't seem to follow any pattern or show up
on searches for the people they were sent to, etc.

------
aeontech
I have 19K+ emails in my inbox, when I go to 'oldest' page, I see everything
up to the gmail welcome email. So, no missing emails here as far as I can
tell.

------
akkartik
Are they lost or just archived? Do they show up if you search?

